# Android Apps



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Just got a Samsung Galaxy Tab...

I had a smart phone a few years back, but have not been up to date on current apps.

Any suggestions on apps?

Work?
Fun?

Thanks!


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

BuildCalc


----------



## I Mester (Aug 21, 2011)

plumber's crack! lol
kids love that game


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

I don't have time to list them all now, when I get home I'll put together a list unless someone else beats me to it.


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

n'4get Reminder
Stopwatch & Timer
Translate
Voice Recorder
Buble
Smart Protractor
ConvertPad
Handyman Calculator
Triangle Solver
Documents To Go
File Manager
GPS Test
Adobe Reader
Advanced Task Killer
Phone Call Blocker
App 2 SD
Barcode Scanner
Compass
Software Data Cable
Crack Your Screen
Droid48
Evernote
FlashLight
Go Launcher EX
Google Search
Wikepedia
App Backup & Restore
Contacts Backup & Restore




And, of course, ContractorTalk Forum


----------



## Kent.Keirsey (Aug 10, 2011)

The "Advanced Task Killer" that 480Sparky listed is one that you really should download if you plan on using your tablet much. When you leave a program by going to the Home Page of the tablet, you aren't always "exiting" that program - What that means is that after opening a couple up, your tablet will begin to slow down as it runs out of memory. The Advanced Task Killer app "kills" all open applications, freeing up that memory. Best time to use it? After (Not BEFORE :thumbsup saving all open documents and making sure you don't need any of the applications that are currently open.


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

Kent.Keirsey said:


> The "Advanced Task Killer" that 480Sparky listed is one that you really should download if you plan on using your tablet much.


I stopped using them when I read exactly what they do.
http://lifehacker.com/5650894/andro...ed-what-they-do-and-why-you-shouldnt-use-them


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

360 Panorama (works great for taking 360 degree photo's)
Airdroid (control your phone from your PC)
Amazon Kindle
Auto Uploader (auto uploads any folder (photo's, videos, documents, etc) to whatever >>>>>>>>>>>>>>cloud service you use)
Camera Zoom FX (much better camera with 100's of filters )
Construction Master Pro Calc
D-photo measures (measurements on photo's)
Document scanner
Google Drive
Dropbox
Easy uninstaller
Easy Installer
Epson Print (print from your phone on epson printers)
ES file explorer
FoxFi (share your wifi connection)
GasBuddy
Hancock (sign documents without printing)
Netflix
Office Suite
OverSkreen (half screen browser)
Picasa Tool
Plex
Pocket Cloud (remote desktop)
Price Check (scan any UPC and it gives you Amazon price for product)
Repligo reader (PDF Reader)
SBM (sketching app)
Speedtest
Tapatalk (forum reader)
Thumb Keyboard (great keyboard for large screens)
Winamp
Zedge (ringtone finder)

I use the Samsung Note. It has a 5.3" screen and a pen.


----------



## ohiohomedoctor (Dec 26, 2010)

360 Panorama is awesome!


----------



## WarriorWithWood (Jun 30, 2007)

I use it for small rooms. You can get the entire room with it.


----------



## hrdwrkr (Aug 11, 2015)

If u have Google drive than u don't need dropbox...it,is the same thing.....in fact drive is more user friendly and dropbox can't send certain pics


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

hrdwrkr said:


> If u have Google drive than u don't need dropbox...it,is the same thing.....in fact drive is more user friendly and dropbox can't send certain pics


It's not quite the same thing and I gotta call ya out on those claims.

How is drive more user friendly? DropBox has been rated by nearly all reviewers as one of the most user friendly file storage and sharing services out there. And you can send any file. I know of no pics you cannot send.


----------



## hrdwrkr (Aug 11, 2015)

firstly they may not be 'exactly' the same but they are pretty damn close..they are both cloud based file storage
ease of use drive over dropbox
speed dropbox over drive
reliability dropbox over drive
more features drive over dropbox
the edge that one has over the other is ridiculously close basically is preference 
secondly...my mistake about pics.....should have said dropbox can only move pic file one at a time


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Just curious, why do you say drive over DB for ease of use. Seriously not trying to debate or argue, just wondering why you think that.

Also, you can move multiple files at one time. You just highlight all of the files you want to move, click move and then select the destination folder.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

I just made a video showing you how to move multiple files at one time.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFb6XSbOwow


----------



## hrdwrkr (Aug 11, 2015)

I was looking at a debate on pc world


----------

